# Texas Custom Rod Builders Show! Feb 17-18 2012



## Bullard International

You are invited to attend the first custom rod building show on the Gulf Coast. The great state of Texas opens its doors and welcomes you to this exciting event.

This February the Texas coast will be the center of the rod building world as rod builders from Texas, across the United States, and even beyond, gather for an event of true Texas proportion. Vendors and rod builders will gather to share the latest in techniques, technologies and products.

We welcome rod builders, rod makers, lure makers, fly tiers and anyone who loves fishing! This is a nonprofit show-part of the proceeds will go to benefit something near and dear to us all-our injured HEROES returning home from the Iraqi and Afghan theaters. We are building rods for our returning military men and women and three very special presentations will happen at the event. Your participation will help us help the healing begin for so many of these very special heroes who have sacrificed so much for us all to help keep us safe back home. Another beneficiary of this wonderful event will be the Coastal Conservation Association (CCA). Our hope is to bring awareness to the mission of CCA and the many things they do to support the fishing community. 

The show is *February 17th-18th 2012* at:​*Tickets are $5.00 per person*​Lake Jackson Civic Center​333 Highway 332​Lake Jackson, TX 77566-5600​Call for details and booking 832-656-6499 or​*[email protected]*​For advance ticket purchase or booking a booth for the show please go to:​*www.TexasCustomRodBuildersShow.com *​


----------



## Doc Labanowski

I will be there for sure. Just curious, Is there WiFi in the building


----------



## Bullard International

Doc Labanowski said:


> I will be there for sure. Just curious, Is there WiFi in the building


Yes Doc,

WIFI, electricity, dressed booth, chairs, table, coffee and donuts in the morning, video feed from the demo room----$200.00 all inclusive for a booth. What a deal!


----------



## Saltydawg1

Me and Jim Trelikes will be there as well


----------



## patfatdaddy

Be sure to look for the Rods For Soldiers booth. We will be raffling off a custom #30 to #50 class rod complete with a brand new "Made in America" Avet reel.
Pat


----------



## dc1502

Guys I have spoken with Silvia and we will also be present at the show. I look forward to seeing all of you there this year!!!


----------



## Bullard International

I would like to thank Capt. David Cunningham for assisting us in our 4th presentation to our returning wounded military. So here is the official list of those who will be building and presenting in person.

Doc Ski
Bill Havens
Jim Trelikes
Capt. David Cunningham

This is going to be the first presentation of its kind. The rods are made specifically for a returning hero and will be presented by the builder themselves. Please put the word out about this awesome event and let's show our support in only the way Texans can---BIG!!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski

*yeeee ha y'all come down and see us now. This is gonna be fun. I am lining up a couple special surprises too.*


----------



## dc1502

Doc Labanowski said:


> *yeeee ha y'all come down and see us now. This is gonna be fun. I am lining up a couple special surprises too.*


Doc, I look forward to seeing you there !!!!:cheers:


----------



## Saltydawg1

Bullard International said:


> I would like to thank Capt. David Cunningham for assisting us in our 4th presentation to our returning wounded military. So here is the official list of those who will be building and presenting in person.
> 
> Doc Ski
> Bill Havens
> Jim Trelikes
> Capt. David Cunningham
> 
> This is going to be the first presentation of its kind. The rods are made specifically for a returning hero and will be presented by the builder themselves. Please put the word out about this awesome event and let's show our support in only the way Texans can---BIG!!!!


Silvia dont forget all the 20 + rods being built for the Build Off Contest, they will all be donated to soldiers as well


----------



## Bullard International

Saltydawg1 said:


> Silvia dont forget all the 20 + rods being built for the Build Off Contest, they will all be donated to soldiers as well


Absolutely Bill....not forgetting about those wonderful guys at all! And now that you mention it, if any of the rod builders who entered are going to be there for sure they need to let me know in advance and I will do my best to line up a personal presentation for them. Can you beat the drum and ask who all will be at the show for sure? Then I can start working having them hand it to them in person.


----------



## Bullard International

I can't wait to see who wins and gets their rod on the cover of the RodCrafters Journal!! Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Taal

Me and my Pops will be there. He just finally getting into building full time now that he is retired. Cant wait for the show.


----------



## DRFTWD

I am sure this is a dumb ? Will the builders have rods for sale and taking custom orders? thanks


----------



## dc1502

DRFTWD said:


> I am sure this is a dumb ? Will the builders have rods for sale and taking custom orders? thanks


 I am sure many of the builders at the show will . You will get to see many diff. styles which will make the decisions very tough.:biggrin:


----------



## DRFTWD

Thanks looking foward to it ....and checking out your booth!


----------



## Bullard International

We have collected over $1000.00 for the World Rod Raffle which benefits the Project Healing Waters group. This is such a good cause and we can't wait to write them a check. I gave the raffle drum a good spin and thought I would share what we have so far. That is over 500 tickets, and we want to fill this drum up. If you haven't purchased your raffle ticket(s) for the World Rod, please do! This is such a good cause.


----------



## Bullard International

*Texas Custom Rod Builders Show Vendor's floor plan*


----------



## Bullard International

Doc Ski and World Wide Fish Mounts have been kind enough to buddy up which will give us one extra booth. 

THANK YOU DOC AND VICKI!!


----------



## Cosh

Just a heads up in case you need to call somebody and get some wires uncrossed. I had called Angler's Workshop last week about a Sage blank and asked what they were bringing to the Texas Show. They told me that they had no plans to attend. I thought I mis heard the guy and asked again and he said they had never had any plans to attend.Not sure if this is the same outfit you have listed or not but you might want to call them and get the wires uncrossed. They did not seem to know you had them listed. Best of luck.


----------



## Bullard International

Cosh said:


> Just a heads up in case you need to call somebody and get some wires uncrossed. I had called Angler's Workshop last week about a Sage blank and asked what they were bringing to the Texas Show. They told me that they had no plans to attend. I thought I mis heard the guy and asked again and he said they had never had any plans to attend.Not sure if this is the same outfit you have listed or not but you might want to call them and get the wires uncrossed. They did not seem to know you had them listed. Best of luck.


Not sure who you spoke to, but our information comes from Jon Britt....the owner. Possibly they are doing their best to avoid some harassment. ??? Didn't you say you placed an order with them? If you will give me your info I will speak to Jon about it and see who helped you.


----------



## Cosh

A man answered the phone. Did not say what his name was. Not sure what harassment would be. Seems like they would want people to know if they were going to be there. But this is why I mentioned it. Somebodys wires are crossed and thought you should know. Good luck.


----------



## Bullard International

Cosh said:


> A man answered the phone. Did not say what his name was. Not sure what harassment would be. Seems like they would want people to know if they were going to be there. But this is why I mentioned it. Somebodys wires are crossed and thought you should know. Good luck.


I appreciate it.

Unfortunately it has been reported to me that when a vendor expresses their desire to come, they get repeated phone calls from one individual trying to discourage their attendance. Quite a shame really considering we are doing our best to raise money for such good causes. I don't want this thread to go in this direction. You have alerted me to this and I appreciate it. Sheds light on the subject for sure.


----------



## BIG BUBBA

Sister you are some piece of work! LOL!

Nobody is calling these companies telling them not to attend. A call to any of these companies confirms that you’re making this **** up. You spend hours each day roaming the internet repeatedly attacking another rod building show with page long sermons about burglaries, robberies and stolen custom rods and then have the nerve to say that somebody is attacking and harrassing your show? A dunce with even one good eye can see that the only harrassment being done is coming from you.

Now go ahead and sic your internet goons on me. Put my address and a Google Earth photo of my house online like you’ve done to anyone that dares to buck the self appointed queen. Anybody with enough sense to use their head for something other than a hatrack figured out your sick game a long time ago.



----------------------------------------------------------------------

NO TRUBBA, BIG BUBBA
6'6" 340 pounds and still growin’


----------



## Goags

Bubba, take it somewhere else. We don't need this **** here.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Why don't everyone just back off and let us have our show. If it is successful great. If it fails you get to say I told you so. Everyone seems to forget that this is a non-profit show, all proceeds go to childrens charities and service members charities. Please just leave it alone and give us a chance to do something good for children in need and our service men and women.
Pat


----------



## Cosh

Pat, It does not appear that anyone is trying to stop or harm your show. I apologize if I did not make myself clear. Maybe I added to some confusion by what I posted earlier.

The man at Anglers Workshop did not say that anyone had called and told them not to attend. He just said that they were unaware of the show and had no plans to attend. That was it. My call was about a Sage rod blank and I only mentioned the show because I had seen their name on the floor plan. I posted what I did in case there was some confusion and whatever wires were crossed could be uncrossed. That was all. Again I apologize if I created any confusion.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Don't worry about it Cosh, apparently the sales person you talked to didn't know that Anglers Workshop had commited to come.
Pat


----------



## Bullard International

Success of this show will mean that we are helping the country's selfless men and women who protect us ALL and their acts of heroics also protect exactly what we are doing here and that is having freedom of speech. 

It will be a wonderful show and we look forward to seeing you all! We are doing our best to make room for more vendors and it seems that there are a few that do not have to have the full 10x10 booth space so I think we will accomplish that and squeeze in a few more. 

Don't forget to stop by and say hello, I most certainly want to shake everyone's hand!!


----------



## Bullard International

The rods coming in for the military recipients are awesome!! Thank you guys so very much!!!!!

I would like to ask a favor. Could you please send me a small write up on the rod you built? For example: Your name, company if you have one, whether you are a vet, all the specifics about the rod, etc. (I did receive one...thanks Larry). Just shoot me an email to [email protected]

Thanks everyone. We appreciate the wonderful thing you have all done and your work is beautiful. I promise we will have great photos and information sent back to each of you regarding the recipients.

:flag:THANK YOU!!!


----------



## EdH

Click on image:


----------



## Silverfox1

Nice job


----------



## BNETT

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Errand Boy

I talked to Doc Ski by phone just a few minutes ago. He is just west of Houston in his car and headed this way.

Doc is as psyched about the Show as the rest of us. It should be a good time for all this weekend.


----------



## dc1502

See you guys at Friday !!!


----------



## PBD539

Errand Boy said:


> I talked to Doc Ski by phone just a few minutes ago. He is just west of Houston in his car and headed this way.
> 
> Doc is as psyched about the Show as the rest of us. It should be a good time for all this weekend.


Now that he made it here, he aint ever gonna want to leave!

:texasflag Welcome to The Great Republic of Texas, Doc!!:texasflag

Someone get him out and put him on some reds & trout!!


----------



## Hesser

Sounds like a good thing to do on a rainy Saturday, right in my own back yard too.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

Hi Gang I am HERE. In Houston waiting for my Car to be fixed thanks to Grady and Silvias footwork and help. Man it is a long way here on 4 wheels and twice as long when it aint working right. Anyway I am here and safe looking forward to ribs and beer with my southern brothers and sisters. Weather could be better but looks like Sun and Mon things will be good. You all wont believe how packed my little Toy is packed. I almost afraid to open sthe back of the truck that it might be like a loose balloon. This State is HUGE. Hope you all come to the show. Sat I am dressing patriotic, so beware. Silvia, Grady and Pat know what I mean.. LOL


----------



## patfatdaddy

Hey Doc
Glad you made it to Texas all right, well I wish you didn't have car trouble. Sorry about the weather but it should be great for some fishing after the show. I talked to Dave today and he is pretty stoked about doing some fishing with you. I bought an extra slab of rids so there should be plenty.
Pat


----------



## Errand Boy

Well, might as well admit you were right, Doc. You and Silvia talked about us getting a trailer to take stuff to the Show. I kept insisting we did not need a trailer. OK, after seeing all these rods for the rod contest and all the other stuff stacked up here getting ready to go, I realized it was either get a trailer of make three trips. I rented one this afternoon. So, you were right and I was wrong. Again. First beer is on me. :cheers:


----------



## Terrynj

Welcome to Texas Doc! This State is a little BIG to drive accross....it's half your trip!
Looking forward to tomorrow and the weekend!


----------



## Dharbaugh

Will venders only be taking cash? Also can tickets be purchased online?


----------



## Goags

Well, the weather forecast down there doesn't look that great for fishing tomorrow or Saturday. Here's to hoping ya'll have a great turnout at the show!


----------



## JuanC

Dharbaugh said:


> Will venders only be taking cash? Also can tickets be purchased online?


Good question. ??


----------



## Wingding

Good luck with your rod show over the weekend. Sounds like the proceeds will be going to great causes.


----------



## Saltydawg1

Dharbaugh said:


> Will venders only be taking cash? Also can tickets be purchased online?


Thats up to each individual vendor but most of us are set up with merchant accounts, shoot, I'll even barter with ya, what do you need and whatcha got to trade LOL tickets are 5 bucks at the door starting 10 am this morning, come on down


----------



## Hesser

Saltydawg1 said:


> Thats up to each individual vendor but most of us are set up with merchant accounts, shoot, I'll even barter with ya, what do you need and whatcha got to trade LOL tickets are 5 bucks at the door starting 10 am this morning, come on down


Barter, nice. Dad will be there today (Friday) for some of the workshops and I will join him tomorrow. I need to learn how to replace guides, then I want to pick up a 7' ML baitcaster or two. I see tickets will be available for he world rod raffle till 5pm Saturday, but no mention on the price of tickets.


----------



## Dharbaugh

I'll be there Saturday morning. I will just bring both. As for what I'm looking for 1) ML spinning rod 6'6" for general fishing. My gf would user it. 2) ML caster 7'6" for little jigs. 

What's your booth number Saltydawg1?


----------



## YakMan

Just got out of there and not a bad turn out and saw some sweet stuff! Lots of good info,great products and friendly folks!


----------



## Savage Rods

Was great seeing some old friemds there and to meet some new one. Great turn out. Some of the rods on display there are incredible. Workmanship over the top. Was so good to see my old friend Doc and to finally meet Silvia, and I'll call her for some stuff when the show is over and she can relax a bit. Lots of good rod making ideas on display, don't miss this event.

David C, call me next week bother.


----------



## CajunBob

Yep the wife RC's Mom and I had a great time today seen some old friends and got to meet Doc !! Loved his twirly hat. Terry NJ , Pat Helton, Don Savage was relly good to see you folks again. We will be back tomorrow to help out Pat at The Rods for Soldiers booth Hope to see you there.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Savage Rods said:


> Was great seeing some old friemds there and to meet some new one. Great turn out. Some of the rods on display there are incredible. Workmanship over the top. Was so good to see my old friend Doc and to finally meet Silvia, and I'll call her for some stuff when the show is over and she can relax a bit. Lots of good rod making ideas on display, don't miss this event.
> 
> David C, call me next week bother.


 Don it was good seeing you.


----------



## SURF Buster

Hey Bob, be sure and check out the Rod that Adrian Devine built and donated to RFS.
You met him a few years back,but you may not remmember him. He is a former Major League pitcher (70'-80) for the Atlanta Braves and Texas Rangers.

He comes down several times a year to fish with me and a few other friends, he was 
really impressed with the show today and the Rods that were donated for the cause.
JD


----------



## patfatdaddy

Adrian's rod is a real beauty. It is very clean and perfectly finished. Thank you so much for the donation to RFS. It was great meeting you.
Thanks again
Pat


----------



## Saltydawg1

Dharbaugh said:


> I'll be there Saturday morning. I will just bring both. As for what I'm looking for 1) ML spinning rod 6'6" for general fishing. My gf would user it. 2) ML caster 7'6" for little jigs.
> 
> What's your booth number Saltydawg1?


Booth #8


----------



## CajunBob

SURF Buster said:


> Hey Bob, be sure and check out the Rod that Adrian Devine built and donated to RFS.
> You met him a few years back,but you may not remmember him. He is a former Major League pitcher (70'-80) for the Atlanta Braves and Texas Rangers.
> 
> He comes down several times a year to fish with me and a few other friends, he was
> really impressed with the show today and the Rods that were donated for the cause.
> JD


Yes Sir I remember him a great guy and he loves to fish. I hope he is there tomorrow I would like to see him again.


----------



## dc1502

Savage Rods said:


> Was great seeing some old friemds there and to meet some new one. Great turn out. Some of the rods on display there are incredible. Workmanship over the top. Was so good to see my old friend Doc and to finally meet Silvia, and I'll call her for some stuff when the show is over and she can relax a bit. Lots of good rod making ideas on display, don't miss this event.
> 
> David C, call me next week bother.


Don, Good seeing you today man ,wish you could have hung around for day 2. I will shout at ya first part of the week brother .................DC


----------



## dc1502

The TCRB show was going off today !!!!! Good to see familiar faces and also some new ones . To everyone that came out to see us ,THANKS!!!! This event is already a winner .Thanks to everyone that help bring this ...................DC /TRW


----------



## Errand Boy

You are so right, David.

I think that Saturday will be even bigger and better.


----------



## dc1502

Guys ,we are crankin up the boat be there at 9am......................lol...........DC


----------



## Dathaidragon

*Thank you from Afghanistan*

To Silvia Davis, Bullard International, and the Texas Custom Rod Builder Show, 
I would like to say thank you from Afghanistan for presenting my wife Melisa Curow a custom rod. My wife was excited to receive the rod and so was I. I can't wait to get her a reel. May will be my next R&R and I can't wait to take her fishing. If anyone know what would be a great reel to put on her rod please let me know. 
Adam Curow


----------



## Bullard International

Adam,

You are most certainly welcome and I THANK YOU AND YOUR WIFE FOR YOUR SERVICE! We missed you and maybe you will be able to participate next year. We pray for your constant safety and eventual return home. You will be put in touch with the builder soon and I hope you will give them a shout as well possibly a few photos once you have a bit of R&R.


----------



## Jim Trelikes

Bullard International said:


> Adam,
> 
> You are most certainly welcome and I THANK YOU AND YOUR WIFE FOR YOUR SERVICE! We missed you and maybe you will be able to participate next year. We pray for your constant safety and eventual return home. You will be put in touch with the builder soon and I hope you will give them a shout as well possibly a few photos once you have a bit of R&R.


*X2!!*


----------



## Saltydawg1

Bullard International said:


> Adam,
> 
> You are most certainly welcome and I THANK YOU AND YOUR WIFE FOR YOUR SERVICE! We missed you and maybe you will be able to participate next year. We pray for your constant safety and eventual return home. You will be put in touch with the builder soon and I hope you will give them a shout as well possibly a few photos once you have a bit of R&R.


X3


----------

